# Frage Software Wago -I/O Pro



## comez27 (8 Januar 2016)

Guten Tag


Ich habe bei Ebay ein Starter Paket von Wago ersteigert, dabei war die Software Wago DLL Modbus/TCP und Wago I/O PRO.
Nun meine Frage beide CDs sind auf selbst gebrannten CDs mit Aufdruck, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen ob dies bei 
Wago Starter Paket so ist, oder ob ich da jemanden auf denn Leim gegangen bin und ich rechtliche Schritte dagegen einleiten muss.
Bin Privat Anwender habe leider noch keine Software von Wago in der Hand gehabt.
Mfg Dirk Rohn


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

also beim Starter Paket waren bei mir keine gebrannten CD´s sondern Original WAGO......

VG
NSN


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2016)

Also bei meinem Original-Starterkit von Wago aus ~ Mitte 2007 waren es auch selbstgebrannte CDs, könnte also durchaus original sein.
Natürlich sind die Rohlinge professionell bedruckt, auch eine saubere Hülle mit Lizenz-Siegel ist dabei.
(Das Starterkit wurde seinerzeit bei Wago direkt gekauft, also kann eine "Fälschung" in meinem Fall definitiv ausgeschlossen werden)


----------



## comez27 (9 Januar 2016)

guten Tag 

 dann muss ich aber sagen ist es schon sehr traurig für Wago, nun gut. CD. Hülle ist original mit Siegel .Dies war ja leider schon geöffnet daher kam   auch meine Bedenken.


----------



## Booner (9 Januar 2016)

Hei,

im Zeitalter wo eine CD schon überholt ist, bevor sie die Presse verlassen hat, ist doch völlig egal, wie der Hersteller seine Software darauf ausliefert? Man nimmt doch eh nur die aktuelle Version aus dem Netz. Hauptsache, Du hast die Lizenz mitbekommen. Dann geht auch bei der Ebayauktion alles mit rechten Dingen zu.


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## holgermaik (9 Januar 2016)

> Man nimmt doch eh nur die aktuelle Version aus dem Netz


Gibt es bei Wago nicht.
Ich würde meinen Kauf trotzdem bei Wago anmelden. Denn nur registrierte Käufer sind update berechtigt.
Aktuell ist übrigens Version 2.9.47 oder ist die 49 schon raus
Holger


----------



## rocKay (9 Januar 2016)

Die lizenzpflichtige CoDeSys gibt es natürlich nicht frei zum download, lässt sich aber unter Vorlage des Kaufbeleges beim Support bekommen.
Noch ist die .47 aktuell...


----------

